# Roku Tivo channel next?



## sangahm

Now that there is a beta of the FireTV Tivo app, is there any hope of a Roku channel on the horizon? Anyone seen any betas of the app, or discussion about availability?


----------



## Dan203

The FireTV app is basically an extension of their Android app. A Roku channel uses a whole new API and codebase, so it may not be as easy for them to make happen. I think we'll probably see a Chromecast app first since most of the work for that is in the iOS/Android app. The amount of code they'd need to write for the Chromecast itself is minimal, if any. (I think Chromecast has built in HLS support now)


----------



## PCurry57

Dan203 said:


> The FireTV app is basically an extension of their Android app. A Roku channel uses a whole new API and codebase, so it may not be as easy for them to make happen. I think we'll probably see a Chromecast app first since most of the work for that is in the iOS/Android app. The amount of code they'd need to write for the Chromecast itself is minimal, if any. (I think Chromecast has built in HLS support now)


The chrome cast apps, cast screen works on one of my three android devices in conjunction with the TiVo app already.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Tivo privately demonstrated a Roku app in January, so it's entirely possible if not probable we'll see something. When is anybody's guess.


----------



## snerd

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Tivo privately demonstrated a Roku app in January, so it's entirely possible if not probable we'll see something. When is anybody's guess.


Heh, with TiVo that which is entirely possible only becomes probable if TiVo announces that it is coming "soon", and even then "soon" can have be a very broad time frame.

IMO it would be unwise to pin your hopes on having a Roku app in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Pacomartin

snerd said:


> Heh, with TiVo that which is entirely possible only becomes probable if TiVo announces that it is coming "soon", and even then "soon" can have be a very broad time frame.
> 
> IMO it would be unwise to pin your hopes on having a Roku app in the foreseeable future.


Is there any more word on a Roku app?


----------



## Series3Sub

And the extra cost to develop a Roku app. Far more likely the new Rovi owners will spend the money to develop its NEW vision for TiVo, say something involving the Mantis, not the "old" TiVo (business) model and hardware that does not fit Rovi's new vision for TiVo. Also, the Fire TV app has been "Beta" for, what, years? So, efforts from TiVo on this "beta" are none existant. It's as if TiVo just gave up on it. The Fire TV app is pretty limited in its functions. It provides the most rudimentary functions and experience. It aint even close to a Mini experience. However, for watching TiVo recordings at a remote location on a big screen TV, it's OK, but it does have quirks that need to be corrected every time I attempt to use it.

I would not read too much from the existance of the TiVo Fire TV app. It might mean nothing at all.


----------



## JBDragon

How about Tivo on the AppleTV4? TVOS is simular enough to iOS which Tivo can stream on iphone and iPad, so I don't think it would take much to have a native AppleTV 4 app also. Not that I would really need it as I have my Tivo Mini's.


----------

